# Axe of Despair



## ~J. Lawrence~ (Mar 17, 2010)

www.myspace.com/axeofdespaircrust

Here is a new crust/black metal influenced project that me and some homies started. Looking for shows around so cal. SD pirate punx if your reading this whud up with the free Ludicra show?


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 17, 2010)

fuck yeah axe of despair....


----------

